# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Mettre un date au format anglais

## klaver EDI

Bonjour,
je fais un tat crystal report en anglais. Et j'aimerais afficher un champ date en anglais. Dans le genre : December 09th, 2011. Existe t'il une formule ou une mise en forme pour le faire. Merci de me revenir.

----------


## luc_chivas

le click droit est bienvenue pour rsoudre ce genre de problmatique

----------


## klaver EDI

Et comment??? Avec click droit Mettre en forme le champ???? Je ne vois pas o et comment afficher January avec le click droit...!!!!!???

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

modifie tes 'regional settings' sur ton poste

----------


## klaver EDI

Bonjour,
l je ne vous suis pas. De quels paramtres parlez vous? Et j'ai une prcision  faire. Je dsire afficher la date sous la forme anglaise uniquement que pour certains tats. Pas tous. Alors que dois je faire concrtement?

Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Celal ne doit pas tre trs compliqu de faire une formule du genre

Formule EnglishMonth

Select month(currentdate)
Case 1 : 'January'
Case 2 : ' February'
Case 3 : 'March'
Case 4 : 'April'
Case 5 : 'May'
Case 6 : 'June'
Case 7 : 'July'
Case 8 : 'August'
Case 9 : 'September'
Case 10 : 'October'
Case 11 : 'November'
Case 12 : 'December'

Formule englishDay

Select right(totext(Day(Currentdate),0,''),1)
Case '1' : Day(CurrentDate) & 'st'
Case '3' : Day(CurrentDate) &'rd'
Default : Day(CurrentDate)&'th'


Formule myEnglishDate

{@EnglishMonth}&' '&{@englishDay}&', '&totext(year(currentdate),0,'')


Bonne chance pour le reste

----------


## klaver EDI

Merci bien.
a marche parfaitement avec quelques petits rajouts.

----------

